# Help, Looking For 2 Pier One Fragrances



## MsDee (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi, I have feel in love with two fragrances that Pier One have in sachets.  They are White Cotton and Orange Honey. I have look for them online but I haven't come across anything that smell like them. If anyone knows of a fragrance that smells like them please let me know. TIA

MsDee


----------



## ilove2soap (Aug 18, 2010)

My reply may be of absolutely no help to you, but Elements Bath and Body carry many Pier 1 dupe fragrance oils named Aqua, Asian Spice, Ocean, Downpour, and Tuscan Herb.  There is not a Pier 1 close to where I live and I don't know if Elements has renamed their duplicates or if their names are the same as the originals from Pier 1.  They may have one that you would like to try.  I love Elements and have had great service and products from them.


----------



## carebear (Aug 18, 2010)

this might help: http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## MsDee (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I looked at the fragrance finder and found out that the candlemaker had the orange honey but it didn't smell like the Pier One fragrance. I just checked out Elements and didn't see a dup for either one.  :cry: 

Thanks, hope I will run across it somewhere very soon.


----------



## honor435 (Aug 19, 2010)

try the common scent, they do alot of dupes.


----------



## MsDee (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply but I looked at the common scents and still can't find what I am looking for.  :cry: It must be under a different name. It's too many f/o that I know somebody sells it, but who.  :cry:


----------

